# Text in Zwischenablage kopieren per Linkklick



## draig (12. Juni 2004)

Ich brauche ein  Javascript, dass ein Text in die Zwischenablage kopiert, wenn man auf einen Link klickt. Bisher  habe ich nur was gefunden, was für den IE funktionert. Habe es aber nicht genau verstanden. Es wäre nett, wenn mir einer einen Code geben könnte, der mit den IE und den Mozilla funktioneirt, wenn es das gibt.

Danke im voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Juni 2004)

*einen Code geben könnte, der mit den IE und den Mozilla funktioneirt* 
....diesen Code gibt es nicht.
Der Zugriff auf die Zwischenablage ist ein Sicherheitsproblem, und daher in nicht -IE-Browsern überhaupt nicht, und im IE nur dann möglich, wenn die IE-Sicherheitseinstellungen des Benutzers dies gestatten.


----------



## draig (12. Juni 2004)

Danke für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------

